# RO under 100 quid?



## whitey (21 Nov 2013)

Hi. Could anybody give me an idea if it's possible to buy "pumped" RO filter under 100 quid. I know that sounds not quite much for the system but the limit is set up by my better half. I already found pumped system on ebay ( 50GPD RO System with Booster Pump and Autoflush | eBay) for 99 quid, just wondering if maybe someone can give me an idea what to avoid what is good to buy? Is that one worth to try? All I need is probably 50l per week for cooking/fish tank.
Any advice welcome
Cheers


----------



## Samuran (21 Nov 2013)

Cooking...? 

not come across a pumped unit before, is that to run from a water butt etc?

50 Gal per day seems a fair bit if you only need 50l a week but I can't find any lower output (cheaper) pumped units...


----------



## whitey (21 Nov 2013)

Cooking I mean for tea/coffee as water in my area is sh** I can't really drink tea made of water straight from a tap. Anyway that doesn't stop Water Essex charging some ridiculous money for the sewage they call water. Hardness 18/22 the best I measured was ~14/20. Brita filter is used on a daily basis for all coffee, tea etc... At work (same source) average life span of a kettle is about 8 months...


----------



## Samuran (21 Nov 2013)

Wow... Move to Cornwall, really soft water here 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutty (21 Nov 2013)

Essex has lovely water when you compare it to either Lincoln and Hull!!!


----------



## kirk (22 Nov 2013)

Is that 





Nutty said:


> Essex has lovely water when you compare it to either Lincoln and Hull!!!


Is that what makes tea taste so good up there


----------



## Nutty (22 Nov 2013)

kirk said:


> Is that what makes tea taste so good up there


 
I think its the reason why they need to make tea is because the water tastes so bad! 
Just drinking a glass of it is like putting on limescale lipstick!


----------



## Vic (7 Mar 2014)

I just moved to grantham, Lincolnshire and the water is today 379 ppm... Tell me about it LOL


----------



## Ravenswing (7 Mar 2014)

Wellcome to my.... 530uS/m. Not funny. Taste strange. Can I and my fish move to all of you? Someone...?


----------



## DrRob (7 Mar 2014)

To be honest that's not a bad price for a pumped unit, however vyair have some deals on with the storage tanks thrown in for only slightly more than that, but you're still £20-30 quid shy of a pumped unit for most of the prices I've seen.

I saw someone selling some display stock recently, which may have been them as well, but it was long enough ago that I'd doubt it was still available.

My unit is an osmotics one, similar to the one you were looking at, and the company were easy enough to deal with, but I've had little trouble from any of the filter suppliers to be honest.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Mar 2014)

Ro-man machine with a D&D diaphram pump


----------



## Vic (7 Mar 2014)

I'm thinking about buying a second hand  VYair 4 stages with DI osmosis system? Is the 100g one.  Any advise?


----------



## Sacha (7 Mar 2014)

It depends when the filters were last changed. 

If the filters need changing, you will spend about £60 on that alone.


----------



## kirk (7 Mar 2014)

Ah, I think aquajardin glos had an ro unit on the reduced rack the other week looked new.  You can contact edd on here, it was him who told me about ukaps.


----------



## Nutty (7 Mar 2014)

Thinking about it I wonder if my lab manager wouldn't mind me stealing a couple of Liters a week


----------



## kirk (7 Mar 2014)

I've just been looking at ponds on preloved, tap in pond into search on preloved, there's two 1200 lph tetratec external filters a 1000 fluidized sand filter and an ro unit for £ 80 ovno offer em 50. It's in chelt not far from me. If anyone is interested I could collect if it helps anyone


----------



## Vic (8 Mar 2014)

I will pick up this Wednesday my second hand RO system I will bring with me my TDS pencil just to verify that is working fine, the bad side of this RO system is that don't have pressure gauge.  Is it really important to have the pressure gauge? Or is just a nice to have?


----------



## Sacha (8 Mar 2014)

It is pretty important to have one, but you can buy it separately. 

Make sure you know when the filters were last changed


----------



## Mike Hughes (8 Mar 2014)

purewaterproducts is the only place I go for my RO  

Alan knows his stuff and won't flog you something just because its an easy sale. 

Hes helped me set up my 2000GPD system for my pond. I have loads of RO water so easily enough for my tank when it comes to water changes  

Do you need a pump? If the mains pressure is fine, then there is no need for a booster pump .


Also, always auto flush with solenoid, and always OVER  do the pre filters, if chlorine gets to the membranes then thats buggered them quicker than you can blink!! 

Also, fit an oil dampened pressure gauge, not the air filled/or water filled


----------



## Vic (9 Mar 2014)

Thanks your your reply. Yes I have enough pressure at home..


----------



## Vic (9 Mar 2014)

Sacha said:


> It is pretty important to have one, but you can buy it separately.
> 
> Make sure you know when the filters were last changed



Probably then I will go for the osmotics 50g it costs 81 pounds and is brand new and bring the pressure gauge incorporated . The second hand one is 40 pounds but have to look for it 40 miles away and I don't know if I have to change the membrane or DI soon , the big difference is that the second hand one (vYair) Is 100g but I really don't need that much my tank is 160 liters only.... What do you think?


----------



## Sacha (9 Mar 2014)

Definitely the Osmotics. 

If you get a pump at some point, you can increase your output, by adding another membrane in series.


----------



## Vic (9 Mar 2014)

Great thanks


----------

